# Overnight Abersoch



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

hi there just been to abersoch this wkend . i got talking to the carpark manager the carpark which is rite in the town centre.he said m/h can park after 6pm for over nite free if your still there when he comes in you pay £1.50 he comes on at 8am.then its £4 all day.hope this helps tude


----------



## lindybell (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi Tude

We are hoping to go down to Abersoch this weekend. Would the car park where you can overnight be obvious or can you tell me where it is?

Thanks Lindybell


----------



## paulkenny9 (Jun 25, 2008)

Hey,

I Have stayed here, good for the local pubs.

If you get into town and follow the one way system you will pass it on the right hand side, Its fairly easy to spot.

I think it is behind a church which is on a corner.

Paul


----------

